# Anyone heard of NexGard?



## Ygor2012 (Nov 4, 2012)

Its a new oral tick repellent.

I really dislike the liquid stuff but live in a heavy tick area so
we hate to take a chance.
Nexgard


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I just started using NexGard for my GSD.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

A friend gave her dog a dose of it for the first time last weekend- vomiting, diarrhea, lethargy and a trip to the ER.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I will be giving it 4 months out of the tick season. I have already put the Scalibor collars on them. I will also be using a homemade repellant. I better not see one tick after all this


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

For those of you using it...does it repel ticks? kill them after they bite? or both. I couldn't find anything about how it works for ticks on the website. Other than it saying it kills American dog ticks. 
I am interested in the product. But, I would like to know about it first.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Springbrz said:


> For those of you using it...does it repel ticks? kill them after they bite? or both. I couldn't find anything about how it works for ticks on the website. Other than it saying it kills American dog ticks.
> I am interested in the product. But, I would like to know about it first.


It kills on the bite, but it's suppose to kill before the time frame any diseases can pass. I chose to go with the collar to, because that is suppose to repel them before the bite. I think almost everything out there works on the bite.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

llombardo said:


> It kills on the bite, but it's suppose to kill before the time frame any diseases can pass. I chose to go with the collar to, because that is suppose to repel them before the bite. I think almost everything out there works on the bite.


 Thanks for the information.

Do you know if it effective on other types of ticks? ie: lone star, brown dog or deer ticks. We have all of these where I live. The Nexgard website only specifically mentions the American dog tick. 
One would think that if it kills one type of tick then it kills them all. But, I'm afraid to assume


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Nexgard is not approved on any other tick but Brown Dog. Currently the company is working on approval for other types of ticks. But it is not yet approved. So no guarantee. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

gsdsar said:


> Nexgard is not approved on any other tick but Brown Dog. Currently the company is working on approval for other types of ticks. But it is not yet approved. So no guarantee.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Thanks much!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Springbrz said:


> Thanks for the information.
> 
> Do you know if it effective on other types of ticks? ie: lone star, brown dog or deer ticks. We have all of these where I live. The Nexgard website only specifically mentions the American dog tick.
> One would think that if it kills one type of tick then it kills them all. But, I'm afraid to assume


I asked the same thing and two different vets and a large pet supply company told me that the American Dog Tick would be the hardest to control/kill and since it covers them it will cover all ticks under them. It pretty much came down to it being about the wording on the label. I was comfortable with that because it came from three different sources. It's all made by the same people that make frontline, which I have never had problems with and I trust them as a company.


----------



## panzerghost (Aug 18, 2011)

I just got this for my dog (at my vets recommendation). Will update with the results when I give him his first dose next month.


----------

